# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  -Πρόγραμμα  για  σχήματα.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Με  τι  πρόγραμμα σχεδιάζονται  τα  σχηματάκια  αυτου  του  τύπου?

----------


## agis68

επάνω σε ποιά πλατφόρμα????? και για ποια προβολή????

Αν κατάλαβα θες ένα σχέδιο ρομβοειδούς αντεννας  μπορεί να γίνει και με photoshop....αλλίως για ακριβεία σε μετρήσεις και αναλογία AutoCAD

----------


## MacGyver

Με το ίδιο που κάνανε και το παρακάτω πριν 30.000 χρόνια.
Ζωγραφική !  :Smile: 

591px-AltamiraBison.jpg

----------


## lepouras

αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν οι αποστάσεις και η ακρίβεια στην σχεδίαση και θες απλά να δώσεις μια εικόνα σαν  περιγραφή σε κάτι, όπως ακριβός είναι και το παραπάνω. τότε με το πρόγραμμα ζωγραφικής των windows.

----------


## nestoras

Αν είσαι φοιτητής η αν έχεις λογαριασμό e-mail κάποιου Πανεπιστημίου μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το autocad τζάμπα!

Το απόλυτο εργαλείο για σχέδια.

----------


## Gaou

επισης εκτος απο το autocad μπορεις και το sketcup αλλα κυρίως η πλατφόρμα open office έχει μέσα ενα πολύ φιλικο προς τον χρήστη προγραμμα σχεδιασης. το autocad αν δεις το περιβάλλον του θα πελαγώσεις ....!

----------


## CybEng

> Το απόλυτο εργαλείο για σχέδια.




Μην υπερβάλουμε  .  Το  AutoCAD απλά έχει καλό marketing όπως τα προϊόντα της ΜικροΜαλακής.

Τέτοια "απόλυτα" για το AutoCAD έλεγα και εγώ σε συνέντευξη για δουλειά όταν μου τέθηκε η ερώτηση εάν γνωρίζω κανένα CAD περιβάλλον, μέχρι που μου έδειξαν δουλειές σε CATIA, I-DEAS, SolidWorks και κατάπια τη γλώσσα μου.

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

προφανώς ο "ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ" θέλει να τραβάει μερικές γραμμές, να ορίζει τις διαστάσεις να είναι κάτι εύκολο,απλό και δωρεάν.
μερικές προτάσεις για να δοκιμάσεις για δοκιμή, το ευκολάκι Draw από την σουίτα του *LibreOficce* , λίγο ποιο απαιτητικό το *freeCAD,* στα ποιο βαθιά *LibreCAD*
αυτά για αρχή, με λιγο ψάξιμο μπορείς να βρεις και άλλα

----------


## nestoras

> Μην υπερβάλουμε  .  Το  AutoCAD απλά έχει καλό marketing όπως τα προϊόντα της ΜικροΜαλακής.
> 
> Τέτοια "απόλυτα" για το AutoCAD έλεγα και εγώ σε συνέντευξη για δουλειά όταν μου τέθηκε η ερώτηση εάν γνωρίζω κανένα CAD περιβάλλον, μέχρι που μου έδειξαν δουλειές σε CATIA, I-DEAS, SolidWorks και κατάπια τη γλώσσα μου.



Έχω δει αρκετά σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα. Την ευκολία χρήσης και την "εξυπνάδα" του autocad δεν την έχω δει σε άλλο. Ακόμη και ο τρόπος που ζουμάρεις είναι πολύ μπροστά σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα. Με εξάσκηση και πληκτρολόγιο πετάς τις κατόψεις πιο γρήγορα και από φωτοτυπία!  :Smile: 

Τα προγράμαμτα που αναφέρεις είναι λιγάκι πιο εξειδικευμένα από το AUTOCAD...

----------


## Gaou

το autocad ειναι το πρώτο μεγάλο γενικο σχεδιαστικο πρόγραμμα. μπορουν να το χρησιμοποιησουν για δισδιαστατο σχεδιασμο αλλα και τρισδιαστατο. απο την εκδοση 14 μπορουσε να ανταγωνιστει στα ισα το 3d studio στον φωτορεαλισμο και επισης προχωρημενοι χρήστες μπορουσαν να εφαρμοσου και κίνηση. 

το χρησιμοποιουν απο τοπογραφοι μεχρι βιομηχανικο σχεδιασμο. Απο την στιγμη που η εταιρια του απεκτησε και το 3dstudio τα πραγματα ξεφύγαν πολύ. Αυτη την στιγμη νομιζω παρολο που ειναι απο τα πιο ακριβά παραμενει πρώτο στην επιλογή χρηστών.

----------


## leosedf

Δοκιμάστε και το smartdraw.

----------


## katmadas

microsoft visio μπαινει μεσα στα office....

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...icrosoft+visio

----------


## elektronio

Γενικά ψάχνεις για vectror graphics πρόγραμμα.  Τέτοια είναι το coreldraw, adobe ilustrator, και ενδεχομένως πολλά άλλα που δεν γνωρίζω.
Επειδή έκανα για χρόνια γραφιστική έχω το coreldraw και το ξέρω πολύ καλά. Έχω κάνει από γραφιστική και σχέδια μηχανημάτων σε explode μορφή, μέχρι PCB. 
Αν το χρειάζεσαι για μια φορά και όχι για πολλά σχέδια μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω (να το κάνω για σένα)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> προφανώς ο "ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ" θέλει να τραβάει μερικές γραμμές, να ορίζει τις διαστάσεις να είναι κάτι εύκολο,απλό και δωρεάν.
> μερικές προτάσεις για να δοκιμάσεις για δοκιμή, το ευκολάκι Draw από την σουίτα του *LibreOficce* , λίγο ποιο απαιτητικό το *freeCAD,* στα ποιο βαθιά *LibreCAD*
> αυτά για αρχή, με λιγο ψάξιμο μπορείς να βρεις και άλλα



-Παιδιά κατ' αρχήν  ευχαριστώ  όλους  για  τις  απαντήσεις  κάτι  τέτοιο  που  λέει  και  ο  Σταύρος  θέλω δηλαδή  να  τραβώ  γραμμές  ίσιες  βέβαια  να  κάνω  σχηματάκια  τετράγωνα  ορθογώνια  τρίγωνα  κύκλους  να  μπορώ  να  γράφω  μέσα  ή  έξω  απο  τα  σχήματα  και  να  μπορώ  να  τους  δίνω  διάφορα  χρώματα.

----------


## gxry

Δες το Inkscape. 
Είναι ελεύθερο, τρέχει σε πολλές πλατφόρμες (windows, linux etc) κάνει αυτό που ζητάς, αποθηκεύει σε svg (scalable vector graphics) που σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να επεξεργαστείς εύκολα και να τροποποιήσεις το αρχικό σου σχέδιο και εξάγει σε μια πληθώρα γραφικών μορφών (png, jpg etc).
Όπως όλα τα λογισμικά ειδικού σκοπού χρειάζεται να μελετήσεις μερικά tutorial (υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά στο διαδίκτυο και βιντεάκια στο youtube) αλλά το αποτέλεσμα θα σε ανταμείψει.

----------


## bchris

Να πω κι εγω την @@ μου:
Για απόλυτη ακρίβεια, Autodesk Inventor.

Απλα κορυφαίο.

----------


## Gaou

> Να πω κι εγω την @@ μου:
> Για απόλυτη ακρίβεια, Autodesk Inventor.
> 
> Απλα κορυφαίο.



εγώ που παιζω autocad στα δάχτυλα ακομα μετα απο τόσους μηνες δεν εχω καταφέρει ουτε κυβο να φτιάξω εκει . ειναι οντως κορυφαίο ομως.

----------


## nestoras

> εγώ που παιζω autocad στα δάχτυλα ακομα μετα απο τόσους μηνες δεν εχω καταφέρει ουτε κυβο να φτιάξω εκει . ειναι οντως κορυφαίο ομως.




3D και να τον περιστρέφεις κιόλας???

----------


## SProg

Το AutoCAD ειναι το πιο γνωστο.Το εαν ειναι το καλυτερο δεν το γνωριζω αλλα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα.

Υπαρχουν και αλλα σχεδιαστικα προγραμματα αλλα νομιζω το AutoCAD και το Corel ειναι τα πιο δουλεμενα.Mιλαμε παντα για 2D.


Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει το Snap του AutoCAD,υπαρχουν αλλα σχεδιαστικα με απιστευτο Snap αλλα δεν εχουν αυτα που εχει το AutoCAD σαν συνολο.

----------


## nestoras

> Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει το Snap του AutoCAD,υπαρχουν αλλα σχεδιαστικα με απιστευτο Snap αλλα δεν εχουν αυτα που εχει το AutoCAD σαν συνολο.



Το έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το snap;
Το autocad είναι απίστευτο εργαλείο και ταχύτατο στην απόκριση σε σχέση με πολλά άλλα προγράμματα (μιλάω για το 2D) και έχει ακόμη και snapfrom  :Smile: 

Απλά χρειάζεται εξοικίωση με ποντίκι πληκτρολόγιο και κάποιες μικροαλλαγές στις default ρυθμίσεις (πχ επανάληψη τελευταίας εντολής με δεξί κλικ ή να τσεκάρεις όλες τις επιλογές snap) και μετά γίνεται αεροπλάνο!

Αυτό που παρατήτρησα είναι ότι "πρέπει να βλέπεις από μακρυά το σχέδιο" και να έχεις την εμπειρία να σχεδιάσεις και να πετάξεις πράγματα αργότερα (με trim ή extend ή offset).
Ακόμη και από ποια κατεύθυνση θα κουνήσεις το ποντίκι για την επιλογή παίζει ρόλο.

Άντε φτάνει η διαφήμιση, ούτως ή άλλως δεν παίρνω ποσοστά!  :Razz:

----------


## MacGyver

Εδώ ο άνθρωπος φαίνεται ότι δεν γνωρίζει να τραβήξει μια γραμμή ούτε με το ποιο απλό σχεδιαστικό, την ζωγραφική και του μιλάτε για το  Autocad, και Coreldraw, τα ποιο  επιστημονικά -  επαγγελματικά εργαλεία  στο είδος που για να τα  μάθει κανείς χρειάζεται να πάει σε σχολή ;
Μου θυμίζετε άλλες συζήτησεις για πολυμετρα,  όπου κάποιος ζητάει ένα να  μετράει μια μπαταρία και του συστηνουν να αγοράσει fluke . 
Εγώ στο ίδιο κλίμα θα προτείνω το Solidworks. 
Είστε απίθανοι!

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ ξέρω πιθήκους που ζωγραφίζουν με smartdraw.

----------


## nestoras

> Εδώ ο άνθρωπος φαίνεται ότι δεν γνωρίζει να τραβήξει μια γραμμή ούτε με το ποιο απλό σχεδιαστικό, την ζωγραφική και του μιλάτε για το  Autocad, και Coreldraw, τα ποιο  επιστημονικά -  επαγγελματικά εργαλεία  στο είδος που για να τα  μάθει κανείς χρειάζεται να πάει σε σχολή ;
> Μου θυμίζετε άλλες συζήτησεις για πολυμετρα,  όπου κάποιος ζητάει ένα να  μετράει μια μπαταρία και του συστηνουν να αγοράσει fluke . 
> Εγώ στο ίδιο κλίμα θα προτείνω το Solidworks. 
> Είστε απίθανοι!



 
Ένα δίκιο το έχεις...  :Smile: 

Αν όμως είναι νέος στην ηλικία αξίζει τον κόπο να μάθει ένα καλό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Εδώ ο άνθρωπος φαίνεται ότι δεν γνωρίζει να τραβήξει μια γραμμή ούτε με το ποιο απλό σχεδιαστικό, την ζωγραφική και του μιλάτε για το  Autocad, και Coreldraw, τα ποιο  επιστημονικά -  επαγγελματικά εργαλεία  στο είδος που για να τα  μάθει κανείς χρειάζεται να πάει σε σχολή ;
> Μου θυμίζετε άλλες συζήτησεις για πολυμετρα,  όπου κάποιος ζητάει ένα να  μετράει μια μπαταρία και του συστηνουν να αγοράσει fluke . 
> Εγώ στο ίδιο κλίμα θα προτείνω το Solidworks. 
> Είστε απίθανοι!



-Ναί  κάπως  έτσι  είναι  τα  πράγματα  μάλλον  με  τη  πρώτη  ευκαιρία  θα  δω  τη  ζωγραφική  και  βλέπουμε.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Ένα δίκιο το έχεις... 
> 
> Αν όμως είναι νέος στην ηλικία αξίζει τον κόπο να μάθει ένα καλό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα.



Μπααά   μεγαλος  είμαι!

----------

